# Pane Siciliano



## tasunkawitko (Dec 9, 2011)

x


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 9, 2011)

That bread looks absolutely delicious TW! My wife is a bread freak & this one is one I will have to make for her!

Thank-you for sharing the recipe!


----------



## tasunkawitko (Dec 9, 2011)

hey, al ~ have her read the recipe carefully, and if she has any questions, let me know and i will try to get the answers for her. i am truly a novice at breadmaking when it comes to actually doing it, but i am usually able to grasp concepts and find answers to questions.

this really is a wonderful bread, and worth the three days it takes to make. the timing is also fortuitous, if a person wants to throw a little historical interest into it ~

have her give it a go, and be sure to get some pictures!


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 9, 2011)

Will do, once we get into it there may be questions. The bread looks soooo good! I will have to try it.


----------



## tasunkawitko (Dec 9, 2011)

whoops ~ i just read your reply a little more carefully - lol

YOU let me know if YOU have any questions!


----------



## venture (Dec 9, 2011)

Bread looks great!  Eye candy!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## raptor700 (Dec 9, 2011)

Very interesting recipe

Thanks for sharing

I would love to give this a try soon!


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 9, 2011)

The bread looks awesome and I really want to make some breads but the wife is on thi diet that says no bread making in this house. So........................you what I don't do in this house right now........................Yep wish she would hurry up and loss that weight so I can bake some bread............. Exactly


----------

